# RC Hobbies plus Lafayette Indiana on road



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

Trying to get in road racing going on friday nights looking for interested racers
1/12 17.5 blinky
vta
Rcgt
stock ts4e
1/18 scale touring
world gt

if interested please contact me here or call 7654093821 with ideas and comments would like to start running in 2 weeks currently running oval on sat nights come check us out


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

What size track? Where at in Lafayette


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*lafayette on road*

the track is located at 1474 industrial drive there is a map on the website rchobbiesplus1.com I don't know the exact size of the track will try to get that info in next couple days I know we have ran all these classes before and it is certainly a drivers track smaller than indy or fortwayne but a ton of fun and good support from hobby shop you can also look up rc hobbies plus on you tube and find some videos of the track they are a little old and some improvements have been made since then but can get idea of track size


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*track size*

track is 53ft by 36ft leaving us plenty of room for some very fun and challenging course layouts


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*first roadcourse race friday feb 7*

first road course race Friday February 7 racing begins at 7pm 10 dollar first class 5 each additional classes to include:
vta national rules apply
17.5 stock 1/12 blinky esc
legends on road course 4cell nimh, Tamiya sport tuned motor, stock gearing
17.5 stock touring car blinky esc 
1/18 touring car open

3 cars make a class so if you have other cars bring them we will also run a novice class

lets start a roll call of people who are coming


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*road racing*

feb 7th on road racing at Lafayette's RC hobbies plus who all is coming racing starts at 7


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

just over a week away


----------



## pitchblack26 (Feb 3, 2014)

Me and dad should be there weather permitting. We will have vta's and maybe a couple legends


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

sweet ill have legends and 1/12 scale


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*race day*

Hope to everybody there ill be there around 530 racing at 7


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Feb 21*

Our next "ROAD COURSE NIGHT"


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Do you guys race onroad any other day?


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*on road*

On road is being ran every other friday however we are running oval every sat night


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*on road racing*

On road racing this friday In lafayette in at rc hobbies plus racing starts at 7 classes include legends, vta, 1/12 and 1/18 as welk as novice come on down and check it out


----------



## pitchblack26 (Feb 3, 2014)

Won't be there this Friday. We will be at the vta nationals in fort wayne.


----------



## ebtech1997 (May 8, 2012)

When is you next Friday night race


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

March 7


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

Due to lack of entries we will be running on road sat nights at the same time we run oval the cars that have been running are vta legends and legend's we hace several guys interested in 1/18 scale ob road so bring those cars out sat nights abd lets go racing


----------



## ebtech1997 (May 8, 2012)

So you will be running road course on this upcoming Saturday


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Racing*

I expect Mar 8 to be slim to no racing. March 15 should be game on.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Next race March 15*

March 8 will be free track time from 12-5:30PM.

Next racing will be March 15 for both oval and on road racing.

See you all on the 15th !!:wave:


----------



## Jcriaghead (Jan 1, 2014)

*shutes*

I ended up getting one of those brp 1/18th cars. i have a 4200kv castle motor i will most likely put in it


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*April 6*

RC SWAP MEET ground, air, or water at RC Hobbies Plus

Tables $10.00 each bring your own, if you have them
Outside spaces available weather permitting

Set-up 7-9PM
Sales 9-3


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Racing schedule change*

We will not race Sat night, Mar 29, but instead we are going to race Sunday Mar 30. The track will open 11PM and racing will start at 1:00 PM sharp. This change was voted on at the racing last Sat. and is an attempt to continue racing on into the summer.
There will be no racing the weekend of April 6, but instead we will have a SWAP MEET from 9-3. We will race again April 13, 1:00pm.


----------



## ebtech1997 (May 8, 2012)

when are you guys going to start raceing again


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

mid October last I heard


----------

